# Sword Buyers Guide



## its.ibbo (May 24, 2015)

Looking to buy myself a sword from these guys for WMA training, been using the club swords for long enough now. Does anyone have any experience with them as a store? Reliable shipping? Good after sale warranty support etc?

And if people have had bad experiences purchasing from them, who in Canada would you recommend?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 24, 2015)

They deal mostly with low quality and cheap swords.  I would not buy anything from their store.  However, that is just my opinion.  Instead I would recommend you go through your instructor and who he would recommend.


----------



## christinacorrea (Sep 20, 2015)

I love sword fighting and want to learn more about it. Can anyone suggest me some thing that can atleast give me information about it.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 21, 2015)

Hi Christina, what type of geographical sword/blade work are you interested in?

Japan, China, Phillipines, Indonesia, Europe, etc?


----------



## Langenschwert (Sep 21, 2015)

christinacorrea said:


> I love sword fighting and want to learn more about it. Can anyone suggest me some thing that can atleast give me information about it.



Sword fighting's a pretty vast subject. If you want to participate in a sword art, then you need to see what's in your area and try classes to see what you like. We've got a lot of sword art practitioners here on MT, so you're in the right place to ask questions!


----------

